# Found while diving...Sake bottle?



## ChrisP1 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey Guys,

 It's been a while since I've bee on the site.  Too busy with field work, etc..

 I found what I think is a Japanese sake bottle while diving recently.  Although it looks heavy, it is actually very light and apparently thin-walled.  It was found where I have previously found bottles from the mid 1800's right up into the 20th century.  Not clear when this would date from.  It has cleaned up very nicely so far (still soaking in FW) with only minor chipping to the bottom of the ring around the base.  

 It is a very dark brown to almost black with some rust color coming through at the rim and on the bottom.  Along the base the underglaze color, more of a mottled dark brown shows through.  Looks like the upper 3/4 has two coats of glaze.

 Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

 ChrisP


----------



## ChrisP1 (Aug 1, 2012)

One more shot...


----------



## msleonas (Aug 1, 2012)

Very nice, it will be nice to see it all cleaned up and maybe in a brighter light.


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Aug 1, 2012)

Yep, saki jug for sure. Later ones have the "dirty words," Federal Law Forbids....pretty common out west and dug a number of them in toc dumps. Also some found in Chinese dumpsites, suspecting they co-mingled and traded as they all were severely discriminated against. Collectable for their design form more than any historic value but are always popular among non-collectors for vases, etc. Some glazes are rather striking with some having cobalt streaking. More common are some tan to black striations in the glaze, lending to a more unique look. Worth about $5 to collectors, a bit more to designers, say $10-20. Would guess age about 1890-1910ish. Always a bit iffy on age when tossed in the water like that unless more isolated. I personally would leave a few crustations on it as I think it lends to a little of its history and looks cool in my opinion.  Hope this helps.


----------



## ChrisP1 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks Cannibal...very helpful

 I didn't figure it was worth much; it obviously has more sentimental value to me.  

 The date you give would be right on the money for most of what has been found in the area although there have been earlier pieces dating to the mid 19th century.

 I agree about leaving some of the attached growth.  All of the deckers are already off, but there is other encrusting growth, which can be seen near the base that will stay. The piece currenlty resides in my toilet tank where it gets rinsed with clean FW many times a day!  Although stoneware is dense....I wouldn't want any salt migrating out later and popping the glaze...

 ChrisP


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 1, 2012)

It would make a nice deck sweeper[]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey Chris,

 Not to put too fine a point on it, but "Sake" is Japanese rice wine. The piece you have recovered is Chinese, and sometimes called a "Tiger Whiskey," or Mao Tai. Though they frequently contained rice wine, or medicinal beverages.






 "Chinese "Tiger Whiskey" rice wine/liquor bottle - These Chinese liquor jugs are made of glazed pottery - "brown stoneware" - and were made from who knows when (centuries ago?) until well after U. S. Prohibition as later ones from the mid-20th century are commonly seen with the raised lettering "Federal Law Forbids Sale or Re-use of This Bottle" - a sure sign of post-1934 manufacture.  This example is likely from the pre-Prohibition era, i.e., 1900-1915 (possibly late 1800s), as it was found in Oregon where Prohibition started in 1915 and doesn't have the noted lettering.  This nice clean example has a medium to dark brown glaze and is just over 6.5" tall... These jugs virtually always have irregularities and flaws like this which are as likely a product of the hasty manufacture as post-production dings.  In any event, this is a fine example of a relatively common item - at least in the West where the Chinese in the 1800s and early 1900s were congregated..." From  Bill Lindsey.




From.


----------



## ChrisP1 (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow...more info than I expected.  I really appreciate it!  Now I know what it really is...  I was hoping for Japanese and just assumed it was for sake.  Now I know.

 Thanks again!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 1, 2012)

I like the one with the warts the best.


----------

